# New t11 parachute (atps)



## Crusader74 (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.airborne-sys.com/pdfs/T-11ATPS.pdf


ATPS MAIN PARACHUTE SYSTEM
The ATPS operates in a combat environment of 500 feet (+/-125 feet) AGL minimum planned
altitude, deployed from aircraft traveling at speeds of 130-150 Knots Indicated Airspeed (KIAS). The
Rate-of-Descent at 375 ft. (115 m.) below the aircraft has been reduced to 18 ft/sec (4.48 m/sec) for a
jumper with an All Up Weight (AUW) of 382 lbs. (173.2 kg.), compared to the T-10 at 21 ft/sec (6.40
m/sec.).

 The ATPS harness includes main and reserve attachments, which align the parachute opening
forces along the long axis of the jumper’s body thereby reducing spinal injuries. In comparison with
the T-10, this system has a 25% reduced rate-of-descent which will result in a 40% reduction in
impact energy causing significantly fewer landing injuries. The ATPS main parachute deployment
system is a unique, drogue/sleeve deployment method (developed in-house).


MAIN PARACHUTE SUB-SYSTEM
The ATPS main parachute is a highly modified and refined version of the cross/cruciform planform
parachute. The ATPS main parachute exploits two of the most important characteristics of cross
parachutes: inherent stability and inherent gentle opening.
However, it differs from the conventional cross as follows:
 Significantly lower aspect ratio
 Significantly shorter suspension lines
 Materials
The main characteristics of the ATPS Main Parachute are:
SPECIFICATIONS:
Part Number : 990109-0
System Assembly Weight : 50 lb (22.7 kg)
All Up Weight (AUW) : 382 lb (173.2 kg)
Rate of Descent : 18 fps (382 lb AUW)
Minimum Deployment Altitude : 500 ft (152.4 meters)
Maximum Deployment Speed : 150 knots


----------



## LongTabSigO (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Can't wait to see video of this thing in both single pass and multi-aircraft passes...


----------



## AWP (Feb 15, 2010)

Irish said:


> The ATPS main parachute deployment system is a unique, drogue/sleeve deployment method (developed in-house).



The more things change, the more they stay the same. Sleeves were used in sport rigs back in the 60's to stage the openings, slowing them down and helping to reduce lineovers.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 15, 2010)

Are they going to be OD colored?


----------



## Centermass (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?13847-New-T-11-Parachute&p=193510#post193510

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showt...t-Improved-Parachute-System&p=47243#post47243

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showt...rmy-parachute-is-official&p=336477#post336477

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showt...nt-and-the-T-11-Parachute&p=298599#post298599

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?2999-New-Parachute&p=39172#post39172

I challenge a mod or an admin to merge all these threads.........

:doh: :doh:


----------

